# penn senator 4/0



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

I just picked up a my first big reel penn senator 4/0 . . I need to spool it with line, but not sure what I should use. . what pound test? and how much should I but on (in yards) I'm with my smaller stuff I've been using braid which I like, but not sure if I should put braid, mono, fluorocarbon or what? what do you guys think? Hopefully I'll be landing at trophy size Drum (or skate!) as soon as the water gets right!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The Penn 4/0 will hold plenty of mono, so you don't really have to worry about braid. I'd say 25 or 30lb Berkeley Big Game.

Where are you fishing it from (pier, beach, boat)?

Evan


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

this rod is basically pier and some beach but its on a penn slammer so a little short for the surf . .but should be able to chunk plenty of lead


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

I used straight 30 lb Ande for about 25 yrs and never got close to getting spooled ceptn for those big ole hammers that we never seen anymore..

I now use 300 yds. of 30 lb. power pro on the bottom and 30 lb. Ande on top....Never have to completely re-fill that way and if a big ole "poon" gets into U...when U hit the braid UR still 300 yards to the good...
This gives U about 650-700 yards of line total on a red 4/0....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

25-30 lb mono. BBG would be my first choice. Don't like Ande.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

As above, use any good 25-30 mono. My 4/0's are wearing Ande Tournament, berkely Big Game and Bass Pro's house brand line, all work fine.

Don't go less than 25# because the line can get caught between the spool and frame. If your fishing need justify it the 4/0 will also hadle 40# very well.

If you have the aluminum spool you can get 500 yads of 30# mono on it, the older stainless steel or chrome spools will take almost 100yds more.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

the 4/0 will hold a 1/4 mile of 30lb mono.  If you need more than that get a 6/0


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Those reels are a workhorse. I use them for deep sea fishing grouper, snapper, and amberjack fishing in the Gulf and Atlantic down here in Florida. I've got four of them spooled with mono. I think two have 50lb, one has 60lb, and one has 80lb for the big hogs out in the Middle Grounds in the Gulf on those overnighters.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I got mine spooled w/ 30 # mono.....


----------



## victor love mahi (Jun 4, 2021)

hi i have a penn sentor 4/0 113 h i found 50 pound line on amazon heres the link please help mehttps://www.amazon.com/Ande-Premium-Monofilament-Spool-50lb/dp/B000ALJF5A/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=50+lb+mono&qid=1622779500&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-9


----------

